# What are the guitar effects on Bat Out Of Hell?



## Okey dokey (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm here to ask you guys this simple question.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The album, the song, the musical?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

it's 3 boss metal zones stacked over a ts9.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

. There you go GC nation


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I am hearing and seeing two guitars. Looks like a les paul at 3:08 min with some chorus and delay. Most of the guitar is strat with delay probably on the neck to get that flute sound and a tube amp wide open being pushed hard. (Marshall probably) Lots more going on but that is a start.


----------



## Okey dokey (Aug 4, 2017)

mhammer said:


> The album, the song, the musical?


I don't know what is the difference between the album and the song, so I would say both, and not the musical.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's produced by Todd Rundgren, right? So, evenwithout listening to it, there is going to be a lot of flanger use.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

After looking around the net I noticed posts about making the motorcycle noise with the guitar on Bat Out Of Hell. Apparently it was done in the studio and the guitarist adjusted three knobs on his Rack. So I guess a rack pre amp was available in the seventy's to fiddle with. Good luck with your quest to duplicate these tones.

Bat out of Hell Interview


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I seem to remember making the moto sound for that song when I played it with the trem. Kahlers made it easy............


----------



## paul coleman (Aug 28, 2021)

Todd rundgren is using a fender mustang guitar fitted with a tremolo and it all improvised, it sounds like everything is cranked up, a fantastic solo one of the best i heard.......


----------

